# New-looking for bows and recommendations!



## jcrain1970 (25 d ago)

Hi,
Getting back into archery after slightly getting in and out of it before a few times. Hunting career has primarily been rifle and upland. Really wanting to make archery a larger part for the future. 
looking at getting Hoyt Ventum Pro 33 or Mathews V3x. Shot both and like them both. Not sure which would be better for a novice hunter. Draw cycle felt better on hoyt, shooting felt better on mathews. Both I feel were similar in accuracy though the Hoyt shot left(no sights, 5 yard line)

trying to figure out the classifieds-good items in there but can respond to any?


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

Those 2 are both good options and anyone saying ine is better than the other is stating opinion only and cant decide for YOU.

As far as the classifieds, go read the forum rules and classified rules. It'll explainnit all for you.

Welcome to AT and back to archery. Hope you dont like money very much.


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Read up on the forum rules per the classifieds 
Welcome to AT!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois. Good luck on your quest…..both are good bows.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

jcrain1970.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to being broke lmao but seriously great place to learn


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome back to archery. You have described those bows perfectly. I have the Ventum, V3X and RX7 Ultra. The ventum is a smoother draw cycle, the V3X holds better but both are great bows. Go with your gut feeling if you can’t decide….


----------



## jcrain1970 (25 d ago)

My gut says I want both! Initially felt the v3x was the one but then felt draw cycle and ease of draw of the ventum pro would allow for longer range sessions and potentially more shooting over time


----------



## jcrain1970 (25 d ago)

Tim Roberts said:


> jcrain1970.
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


thanks!


----------



## jcrain1970 (25 d ago)

Primeshooter67 said:


> Welcome to being broke lmao but seriously great place to learn


my firearm addiction already has led to that! Might have to move a few of those to get deep in archery!! Jk


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome to AT. I'd shoot 10 more if you can. Who knows, one may be the one you take home. Be patient, take your time, unless you have to burn money to keep warm. 😉


----------



## jcrain1970 (25 d ago)

Tolbnd said:


> Those 2 are both good options and anyone saying ine is better than the other is stating opinion only and cant decide for YOU.
> 
> As far as the classifieds, go read the forum rules and classified rules. It'll explainnit all for you.
> 
> Welcome to AT and back to archery. Hope you dont like money very much.


For sure comes down to preference, problem is I don’t know what I prefer quite yet


----------



## jcrain1970 (25 d ago)

BTJunkie said:


> Welcome to AT. I'd shoot 10 more if you can. Who knows, one may be the one you take home. Be patient, take your time, unless you have to burn money to keep warm. 😉


well it is quite cold here today! -15 and windchill supposed to be -30ish!
Any others you can suggest that are in the same ballpark of price/quality?


----------



## jcrain1970 (25 d ago)

Tolbnd said:


> Those 2 are both good options and anyone saying ine is better than the other is stating opinion only and cant decide for YOU.
> 
> As far as the classifieds, go read the forum rules and classified rules. It'll explainnit all for you.
> 
> Welcome to AT and back to archery. Hope you dont like money very much.


thanks!


----------



## jcrain1970 (25 d ago)

CASHMONEY said:


> Read up on the forum rules per the classifieds
> Welcome to AT!


thanks


----------



## jcrain1970 (25 d ago)

rapids said:


> Welcome to AT from northern Illinois. Good luck on your quest…..both are good bows.


thanks


----------



## jcrain1970 (25 d ago)

Flat-Broke said:


> Welcome to AT


thanks


----------



## jcrain1970 (25 d ago)

NCbowhunter85 said:


> Welcome to AT!


Thanks


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jcrain1970 said:


> thanks


Did u read the rules?


----------



## jcrain1970 (25 d ago)

LetThemGrow said:


> Did u read the rules?


I had not prior to posting, but since have reviewed -any specific one your referencing or is that in regards to the classifieds question?


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Rade16 (3 mo ago)

jcrain1970 said:


> Hi,
> Getting back into archery after slightly getting in and out of it before a few times. Hunting career has primarily been rifle and upland. Really wanting to make archery a larger part for the future.
> looking at getting Hoyt Ventum Pro 33 or Mathews V3x. Shot both and like them both. Not sure which would be better for a novice hunter. Draw cycle felt better on hoyt, shooting felt better on mathews. Both I feel were similar in accuracy though the Hoyt shot left(no sights, 5 yard line)
> 
> trying to figure out the classifieds-good items in there but can respond to any?


Welcome my friend


----------



## soundfanz (Jul 21, 2021)

Matthews and Hoyt make fine bows, but I wouldn't limit myself to just those 2 as a possible purchase.
Have you looked at Elite, Athens, PSE etc?
The biggest selling brands aren't necessarily the best bows IMO.

And welcome


----------



## Shaun_32 (Sep 19, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## ForwardFlight (2 mo ago)

Welcome to AT! Also looking at a new bow so I dont have much experience. I show both the Hoyt and Mathews as well and liked the Mathews a touch better


----------

